# “Stray” pregnant kitty!!



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

So I occasionally take in strays and ferals when I have the extra space in our house and recently took in a female that I wasn’t told was pregnant beforehand! She is very sweet and we will keep her for ourselves and have her spayed right away, no more babies for her  anyways, I’ve never had a pregnant mama in the house so I’m not sure what to look for. She is quite large, I can feel and see babies, her nipples have a perfect quarter size circle with no fur on them. From what I’ve read on here and other sites, it says about a week or two. Does that seem correct?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

This is mama kitty


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ohh bless her, she does look big. As this is a UK site and it's now midnight, you're unlikely to get many replies until the morning now. 

Will she let you touch her? Are you able to feel kittens moving?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> Ohh bless her, she does look big. As this is a UK site and it's now midnight, you're unlikely to get many replies until the morning now.
> 
> Will she let you touch her? Are you able to feel kittens moving?


Oh yes, she loves snuggles and being pet! And I can feel the babies move easily as well as see them moving from a couple feet away.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If you can see the kittens moving, then she is probably more than 7 weeks pregnant. Around 65 days is a normal pregnancy. When she is lying down she looks very round. If she looks the same when she is upright, the birth is not imminent because the babies 'drop' when they make their way towards the birth canal.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

QOTN said:


> If you can see the kittens moving, then she is probably more than 7 weeks pregnant. Around 65 days is a normal pregnancy. When she is lying down she looks very round. If she looks the same when she is upright, the birth is not imminent because the babies 'drop' when they make their way towards the birth canal.


To me she seems a little lower than before, but we've only had her for a few days so I'm trying to be as observant as I can. She seems odd today though, kind of standoff towards me, when she is normally in my face non stop wanting attention. Although if we approach her she still is very loving. I guess I'm just not sure what to look for when the actual time comes. She just sleeps a lot and isn't eating very much. I just gave her some wet food today with her kitten mix to try and get her to eat a little extra and she still isn't very interested. Just a few bites off the top.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some girls there isn’t a very visible drop, it depends on their build and the shape of the belly


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Some girls there isn't a very visible drop, it depends on their build and the shape of the belly


I'm going to try and upload a video I got of her today, not sure if it'll work. But she also just today started scratching up the nest I made for her. She scratches up the newspapers and rearranged the towels each time she is in there.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

It isn’t letting me post the video, but it just shows that you can see her babies in there moving around.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You’ll need to put the video out YouTube or another hosting site I think.

Be careful with towels, little claws can get stuck, popping them folded inside a pillow case solves that though.

Going off food is normal for some girls too. 

The kittens will move a lot a day or so before birth, we call it boiling as the kittens look like they’re bubbling away like a pot of water 
Then they quiet down ready for birth.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> You'll need to put the video out YouTube or another hosting site I think.
> 
> Be careful with towels, little claws can get stuck, popping them folded inside a pillow case solves that though.
> 
> ...


I do have some spare pillow cases I can use, that's a great idea! Thank you. Nothing has changed with her. I was letting her roam the house during the day but I think to be safe I'll keep her in the cat room from now on. Are there any extra supplies I need just in case for the babies or mama?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

Also, once the babies are born and ready to leave mama I don’t plan on asking for a rehoming fee of any kind but do plan on requiring that they meet me at the local vet to be fixed before taking them home. That’s reasonable isn’t it? I wouldn’t want anymore babies being made especially since they’re not a special breed of any kind. Just regular house cats.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I have heard of people meeting at the vets following surgery, personally I’d have them recover with you and their littermates, then you can charge the neuter as their adoption fee.
Some rescues will also work with you to help find homes for the kittens of strays.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> I have heard of people meeting at the vets following surgery, personally I'd have them recover with you and their littermates, then you can charge the neuter as their adoption fee.
> Some rescues will also work with you to help find homes for the kittens of strays.


If you are keeping the kittens until they can be neutered they should be vaccinated as well, and the new owner should be paying for that as well.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> If you are keeping the kittens until they can be neutered they should be vaccinated as well, and the new owner should be paying for that as well.


Agree, but they don't have to be vaccinated to be neutered. And if a choice must be made neutering to stop the breeding cycle would be my priority 
I think the poster is in the US, so easy to find an EN clinic


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Agree, but they don't have to be vaccinated to be neutered. And if a choice must be made neutering to stop the breeding cycle would be my priority
> I think the poster is in the US, so easy to find an EN clinic


We do have a very nice clinic here that offers affordable spaying and neutering! As well as rabies if they are old enough for it. And you're right, I should keep the babies home with me and their mama after fixing so I know they heal fine and are comfortable. That's what I will do! and yes if I have to have one over the other then I will pick having them fixed. It makes me sad to see how many already homeless cats and kittens we have in my area, I would never want to add more especially when these babies are my responsibility.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

PhoebesMom said:


> We do have a very nice clinic here that offers affordable spaying and neutering! As well as rabies if they are old enough for it. And you're right, I should keep the babies home with me and their mama after fixing so I know they heal fine and are comfortable. That's what I will do! and yes if I have to have one over the other then I will pick having them fixed. It makes me sad to see how many already homeless cats and kittens we have in my area, I would never want to add more especially when these babies are my responsibility.


I think you're being very responsible, well done. As advised above, I would definitely ask for payment to cover the neutering, not so that you're not out of pocket but so that it puts off unsavoury people - those who might use them in dog baiting or to continue the cycle of backyard breeding (I know you're not a byb)


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> I think you're being very responsible, well done. As advised above, I would definitely ask for payment to cover the neutering, not so that you're not out of pocket but so that it puts off unsavoury people - those who might use them in dog baiting or to continue the cycle of backyard breeding (I know you're not a byb)


Thank you! I just want the best for mama and the babies. Our pets are fixed and I've never done any breeding in my life nor would I. But I do happily take in animals if needed. This one just happened to be pregnant already! I wish she would have these babies soon. The wait is terrible


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

The wait is terrible, my girls get all sorts of threats to get on with it 
And that’s with a due date!


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> The wait is terrible, my girls get all sorts of threats to get on with it
> And that's with a due date!


I'm going to guess she has another week! From all of my online searching


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

If anyone by chance is awake, phoebe is having loose stools and threw up a little in her cage. Is this normal? She’s acting 100% usual otherwise and doesn’t seem sick or changing her behavior. Still her usual affectionate self and sleeping a lot.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She might be in the early stages of labour.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My girls almost always have a runny ‘clear out’ about 12-24 hours before birth.
No vomit though. Keep an eye on her as I’m sure you are


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

It was just the smallest amount of vomit. Nothing since. I can still see the babies moving around like crazy though. She’s pretty uninterested in me right now, tried to call her over and she just lays there and stares at me. I’m sure I’m over thinking it


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

She has gotten larger though in the last few days


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

The staring is normal, ‘in the zone’ as babies move down 

I think she’s closer than you think


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> The staring is normal, 'in the zone' as babies move down
> 
> I think she's closer than you think


I honestly hope so!!! I'm driving myself crazy every day! I can tell now without a doubt that she has dropped. But she isn't licking herself or acting restless yet. Another odd thing, she will only drink water out of our dogs bowl and even tries to eat his food when she has a full bowl of kitten kibble. Maybe she doesn't like her food? Do some cats not want to eat the kitten food?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe she doesn’t like it, or is it too close to her nest?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Maybe she doesn't like it, or is it too close to her nest?


It is in the large kennel that I'm hoping she uses as a nest. Is that wrong? Should I take it out? I thought I was supposed to keep her food and water in there so she could get it easily when the babies come.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some girls may not like it, food attracts predators in the wild


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Some girls may not like it, food attracts predators in the wild


I took it out of there and she nibbles at it a little bit. She only seems interested if I put wet food in her bowl also but I haven't today because I want her to eat the kitten food. We've only had her one week and she's already getting picky haha


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

She needs wet food. She may be slightly dehydrated. Has she any milk yet?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

QOTN said:


> She needs wet food. She may be slightly dehydrated. Has she any milk yet?


She drinks plenty of water and pedialyte. Definitely not dehydrated. And no milk yet.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

I read that milk doesn’t always come in before the babies are here? So I’m not sure if that’s normal or not


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

PhoebesMom said:


> I read that milk doesn't always come in before the babies are here? So I'm not sure if that's normal or not


That is correct, though I've never had a girl not bag up beforehand


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> That is correct, though I've never had a girl not bag up beforehand


Definitely no bags yet. At what point should that happen?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Depends on the cat  some of mine it’s 2 weeks before, others 2 days


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Depends on the cat  some of mine it's 2 weeks before, others 2 days


Hopefully hers come in just a couple days before, I'll go crazy if she's still two weeks away haha


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

If anyone is still reading this post, she has a clear liquid coming from her nipples now. Also there’s little tiny black dots around her nipples now too that weren’t there before. Why??


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

That’s all normal


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

As of today with my overbearing self as usual, her belly is rather firm, she’s has liquid coming from her nipples, and the babies movement has slowed very much. I really haven’t been seeing them move and they’ve gotten difficult to feel as well.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She’s probably enjoying driving you crazy


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> She's probably enjoying driving you crazy


I agree. I think she likes all the extra attention she's getting from my worrying so much about her


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

I just don’t want to miss it and then something go wrong. I’d hate to have her not deliver a placenta or get a baby stuck and not be able to help her. Although I want to make sure her babies are safe and healthy too, my concern is more towards her right now. Especially since I’m not sure if she has done this before


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cats usually manage very well even the first time. Also some want you to miss it!


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Cats usually manage very well even the first time. Also some want you to miss it!


I would feel so betrayed if she didn't want me there! But I wouldn't mind waking up to find her and the babies either


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

PhoebesMom said:


> I would feel so betrayed if she didn't want me there! But I wouldn't mind waking up to find her and the babies either


My girls don't let me leave, and I wouldn't want to miss it on the off chance something goes wrong. 
You are right to ensure placentas are accounted for, along with making sure the kittens are born successfully and start breathing.

I hope it's not much longer for you both


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

She’s currently in a corner of her cat room breathing heavily, whimpering sometimes, and tossing and turning a lot. She’s still getting up to have water and had a couple bites of food also. I don’t see any contractions, but she is acting strange.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

Panting now


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Will she let you move her to her kittening box?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Will she let you move her to her kittening box?


Nope. She lays where she wants. She's panting but she's also still drinking and eating. Downed a whole cat of wet food in about 2 minutes.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

The eating differs between cats, I have girls that eat between kittens 

She may choose to not use her box yet if it’s early stage labour


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> The eating differs between cats, I have girls that eat between kittens
> 
> She may choose to not use her box yet if it's early stage labour


Okay, is there anything I should watch for? How long is the first stage of labor?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Has she had any discharge?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Has she had any discharge?


Not that I have noticed. Yesterday I thought there was some so I wiped her with a baby wipe but that was the only time. She's still panting on and off and keeps moving to different spots in her room


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

I think she was teasing me. No panting or odd behavior for the last few hours. No fluids of any kind either. She has used her litter box since and has been eating and drinking like normal. Not sure why the panting all afternoon, but it’s not looking like we’re having babies tonight


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think she is very close and the kittens are getting ready for a weekend delivery.  Not sure if you've been given this link before, but it's got lots of useful information:

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

This is how she’s looking today, like a big balloon  no more signs of anything yet but I’ve got my fingers crossed for this weekend!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I prefer daytime weekday deliveries. Not had anything go wrong so far but much cheaper at the vets if it does


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

She has what look likes the kittens moving in there and it’s looking like waves of movement. She keeps meowing a lot! Not painful or loud, just meowing.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m incredibly impatient!! No more signs of anything from her and she’s acting normal again. I’m thinking her panting was from being too warm in her cat room. We have questionable weather here so I leave a space heater for her and I think it was too warm that day. I don’t know how you guys do it, especially when you have an actual due date! I’m driving myself, and probably her, crazy!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Being too warm would make sense. The wait continues


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Keep checking this for an update. Come on mommy, we all want to see your kittens! Lovely girl!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Following  Hope it’s soon


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

Okay, so I mentioned the other day a brownish discharge coming from her. I still can’t tell if it’s poo or from her actual lady business. Should I take her to the vet? I don’t know if it’s normal for her to have that. It’s a very small amount that dries around her bits.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

And I really don’t think it’s poo because her poo is a light brown, not dark like the stuff dried on her privates.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It sounds like her mucus plug.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> It sounds like her mucus plug.


Okay, thanks! I'm just new to this so I'm sorry for the tons of questions  you're all so helpful!! I really appreciate it


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

Okay guys!!! I THINK it could be time. She’s very uncomfortable, keeps changing positions, moving spots a lot, and licking at her lady parts. Possibly first stage! Fingers crossed for babies


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

I just want to mention, she has never done the private licking before that I noticed so I do think this could be a the real deal lol


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hopefully it’ll be soon


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Waiting to hear the first one''s out


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been following your thread, fingers crossed all goes well today for Mum! Hoping to hear kittens have arrived later


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

She has pinkish fluids around her lady business and will not be alone! Meows horribly when I leave the room. But no contractions. This can last hours, right?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

Luckily it’s Sunday so we’re both home to tend to children and her both. But I have no idea how long this process is.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

So exicted, keep pushing momma! We want to welcome the little ones into the world. Keep us updated.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

PhoebesMom said:


> Luckily it's Sunday so we're both home to tend to children and her both. But I have no idea how long this process is.


This stage can last for several hours - I've had girls keep me up all night only for them to have them following morning - but it certainly sounds as if you won't have too much longer to wait.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

3 babies so far! All orange like their mama


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

She’s a good mama.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow! Welcome little ones. The baby near mama's back legs look a fair size. 
Do you think there are more to come?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Wow! Welcome little ones. The baby near mama's back legs look a fair size.
> Do you think there are more to come?


I believe so, there's still movement in her belly. I've made sure all placentas are there and so far so good. But they haven't latched on her yet, is that a concern?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

PhoebesMom said:


> I believe so, there's still movement in her belly. I've made sure all placentas are there and so far so good. But they haven't latched on her yet, is that a concern?


My girls don't tend to let them start feeding until they have finished giving birth. So long as she is cleaning the kittens and they are warm I wouldn't worry at this stage


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

PhoebesMom said:


> I believe so, there's still movement in her belly. I've made sure all placentas are there and so far so good. But they haven't latched on her yet, is that a concern?


Not yet, but if they don't have a clue, try squeezing gently at the base of her teat until the milk drips out and gently rub the kitten's face on it. They usually get the idea then although some need the milky teat put in their mouth.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm not a breeder, so unable to say. Try putting their mouth to a nipple to see if that'll get them going. @lymorelynn , @QOTN can you help

Oops, cross posted


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks! I’ve left her alone for now with them. One latched while I was still sitting there. shes resting now. The babies are very vocal!


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

4 babies! Still at least one in There


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Are they all the same colour? If so, they are either all boys or dad was ginger too.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Are they all the same colour? If so, they are either all boys or dad was ginger too.


Not sure of sex and not sure of father. She was a stray I took in a couple weeks ago.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Are they all the same colour? If so, they are either all boys or dad was ginger too.


And so far they are all ginger! One has marking like mama and the rest are solid as far as I can tell


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

So she has the four but we feel another in there. It’s been over an hour since her last, should I be worried?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

Okay we have 5!! Every single one is ginger haha


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If the sire was also ginger, I hope they were not related.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

QOTN said:


> If the sire was also ginger, I hope they were not related.


Does that effect kittens?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Not necessarily but inbreeding is not usually a good idea. You may have all boys in which case the sire could be any colour.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Not necessarily but inbreeding is not usually a good idea. You may have all boys in which case the sire could be any colour.


One of them looks to be a girl. And I've felt a 6th kitten in there but she isn't pushing it out. It's been a couple hours now.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sometimes the ‘after contractions’ can seem like another kitten is still in there.

Also not unusual to take a break between kittens if there is more


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Welcome on board little ginger babies. Hope all continued well.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Sometimes the 'after contractions' can seem like another kitten is still in there.
> 
> Also not unusual to take a break between kittens if there is more


She won't stay with the babies now and it non stop meowing. I'm not sure what to do


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

She didn’t want them in her cat room and carried them out to our living room and then left them there and went back to her cat room. She howls if we keep her out of there to stay with the babies instead.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

So we have to keep her locked in the large dog kennel with the babies so she will stay with them but now she keeps biting them! I’m so confused! She doesn’t want anything to do with them unless I make her


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She’s either not done, unsure of what’s happening or not cut out to be a mum.

Is the room dark & quiet?


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> She's either not done, unsure of what's happening or not cut out to be a mum.
> 
> Is the room dark & quiet?


Room is dim and quiet. No other pets have been around her since starting labor either. She keeps wanting to move them to another room but then leaves them there alone and goes back to the room she was in. She doesn't come when they cry either.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

And no signs at all of continued labor. She’s relaxed and affectionate, just doesn’t want to be with the babies


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Have all the kittens had some milk? Make sure they are kept nice and warm if Mum wanders off.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

moggie14 said:


> Have all the kittens had some milk? Make sure they are kept nice and warm if Mum wanders off.


I latched the kennel for a bit so she knew to stay with them and when I opened the door she came out for just a minute and went back in. I think she's getting the hang of it!


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

I was so nervous that she wouldn’t want to take care of them! But they have been eating quite a bit.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like it’s clicked with her now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a bit confused, poor girl. I hope she settles happily with them now.
Check their weights daily to keep an eye on their progress. They should gain approximately 10g a day as a rough guide.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

I have to buy a kitchen scale tomorrow for them to check their weights. There’s one baby that seems to separate itself from the others, why would that be? It’s not any smaller than the rest. And it’s actually the one I picked to keep. I would be so sad if something happens to one of them


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Kittens tend to cluster together unless they are too hot so one that separates itself may have something wrong and sometimes a mother will put defective kittens out of the nest. Is it feeding? One of the things you have to accept about any animal that has multiple young is that losses are likely although not inevitable.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Kittens tend to cluster together unless they are too hot so one that separates itself may have something wrong and sometimes a mother will put defective kittens out of the nest. Is it feeding? One of the things you have to accept about any animal that has multiple young is that losses are likely although not inevitable.


They're all eating and doing well today. No losses and the one who kept moving away is huddled up with the rest!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Very good! What an excitement. You must be completely exhausted now.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Well done human mum and mum, well looking babies, welcome to the world lovely ones.


----------



## PhoebesMom (Apr 4, 2018)

All 5 doing so well! We will keep one and the rest already have their homes found with amazing people I know personally who will take great care of them and get them fixed  mama kitty just needed a tiny bit of time to adjust, but she’s an amazing mama. This might’ve been her first litter. And definitely her last!


----------

